# Motorcycle rental



## retired1 (May 15, 2009)

Has anyone in CM heard of or done any business with Tony's/Big Bikes? Have been quoted a very good rate on a monthly rental. Comments are welcome. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

Sorry - met the guy through a friend of mine who knows Tony well, but other than word of mouth around Chiang Mai which has been favourable, I've no direct experience of riding a bike in Thailand, and intend things to stay that way - in town at least.

His bikes look well cared for outside his shop, I can say that much.


----------



## retired1 (May 15, 2009)

frogblogger said:


> Sorry - met the guy through a friend of mine who knows Tony well, but other than word of mouth around Chiang Mai which has been favourable, I've no direct experience of riding a bike in Thailand, and intend things to stay that way - in town at least.
> 
> His bikes look well cared for outside his shop, I can say that much.


Thanks frogblogger, i had posted a question earlier regarding motorcycles and you did respond and suggest Tonys/Big Bikes so have been in contact with him via his website and I think I will deal with him when I am ready for the bike the end of this month.


----------



## Acid_Crow (May 11, 2009)

I had an accident last year on my motorbike. Iv'e tried to get back on the bike a few times now, but I'm just very uncomfortable with it. So instead I bought a car! 

Sorry, I know that was OT, but I wanted to tell someone. Free counseling for the win!


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Acid_Crow said:


> I had an accident last year on my motorbike. Iv'e tried to get back on the bike a few times now, but I'm just very uncomfortable with it. So instead I bought a car!
> 
> Sorry, I know that was OT, but I wanted to tell someone. Free counseling for the win!



Acid_Crow,

Sorry to hear about your motorcycle accident but it may have saved your life. I don't know but will bet the fatality rate for cyclists is many times that in Sweden or the US. Driving a car will enhance your longevity - substantially. And in Thailand, bigger IS better. So is being insured as I'm sure if we get in an accident we are presumed to have been at fault.

Happy New Year to all!


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

I just hired a bike with POP (near Thaipae Gate) for 200B a day inclusive of insurance. Its a new 125cc Honda - will cruise happily at 100KPH (which is about as fast as I would go close to town). This was a daily deal, monthly can be cheaper. They also have Kwak650s for rental now too. Never used Tony's but as FB says it has a good rep, as does Mr Mechanic, Mr Beer and Mr Bike (and POP) - so shop around.


----------



## retired1 (May 15, 2009)

KhwaamLap said:


> I just hired a bike with POP (near Thaipae Gate) for 200B a day inclusive of insurance. Its a new 125cc Honda - will cruise happily at 100KPH (which is about as fast as I would go close to town). This was a daily deal, monthly can be cheaper. They also have Kwak650s for rental now too. Never used Tony's but as FB says it has a good rep, as does Mr Mechanic, Mr Beer and Mr Bike (and POP) - so shop around.


Thanks for information, I do appreciated it.


----------

